# Specialized Chisel 2020 Aufbau Rahmenset - hat jemand eines aufgebaut?



## WesterwaldBiker (13. Februar 2020)

Hallo Gemeinde,
hat jemand ein 2020er Specialized Chisel Frameset zum Fahrrad aufgebaut? Diverse sehr informative Chisel Auf- und Umbauthreads habe ich hier gesehen, aber noch kein Foto eines aufgebauten 2020er Rahmens.
Auf der Seite des Herstellers sieht die Farbe (Satin Brushed Chameleon Tint/Tarmac Black) echt schick aus!


----------



## zett78 (14. Februar 2020)

Specialized Sammelthread - Teil 2
					

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: 236066




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uphillking (14. Februar 2020)

Google hat welche


----------



## WesterwaldBiker (14. Februar 2020)

Habe noch kein aufgebautes Bike gesehen - nur Rahmen ohne Anbauteile - suche aber weiter.


----------



## uphillking (14. Februar 2020)




----------



## WesterwaldBiker (14. Februar 2020)

Schickes bike! Ich hatte mir die Farbe ehrlichgesagt etwas anders vorgestellt, und wäre nicht darauf gekommen dass dies ein 2020er Frameset ist. Es sieht ja fast grün aus, wobei die Fotos von Speci eher nach Silber aussehen. Vielleicht ist es eines der Farben die auf jedem Foto anders aussehen....


----------



## t.schneider (15. Februar 2020)

Ich finde die Farbe total stark! Trau dich und mach hier den ersten Aufbaufaden


----------



## WesterwaldBiker (16. Februar 2020)

Die Idee reift gerade - es wäre aber nicht der erste Chisel Thread, aber vielleicht der erste 2020er.

Teilewunschliste steht im Grunde auch schon. Einzig das Thema LRS könnte noch interessant werden. Newmen hat Alu Räder (Newmen Evolution SL X.A.25) bei denen der Abstand zu Carbon recht gering ist, außer beim Preis. 
Und ein dropper post sollte rein. Bei 27,2mm Durchmesser ist die Auswahl nicht riesig, aber es gibt welche mit bis zu 120mm Verstellweg.


----------



## feedyourhead (16. Februar 2020)

WesterwaldBiker schrieb:


> Die Idee reift gerade - es wäre aber nicht der erste Chisel Thread, aber vielleicht der erste 2020er.
> 
> Teilewunschliste steht im Grunde auch schon. Einzig das Thema LRS könnte noch interessant werden. Newmen hat Alu Räder (Newmen Evolution SL X.A.25) bei denen der Abstand zu Carbon recht gering ist, außer beim Preis.
> Und ein dropper post sollte rein. Bei 27,2mm Durchmesser ist die Auswahl nicht riesig, aber es gibt welche mit bis zu 120mm Verstellweg.


Hier mal mein Aufbau des alten Framesets falls Du den noch nicht kennst. 
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-psychedelic-racer.890596/


----------



## yellow-faggin (16. Februar 2020)

WesterwaldBiker schrieb:


> Die Idee reift gerade - es wäre aber nicht der erste Chisel Thread, aber vielleicht der erste 2020er.
> 
> Teilewunschliste steht im Grunde auch schon. Einzig das Thema LRS könnte noch interessant werden. Newmen hat Alu Räder (Newmen Evolution SL X.A.25) bei denen der Abstand zu Carbon recht gering ist, außer beim Preis.
> Und ein dropper post sollte rein. Bei 27,2mm Durchmesser ist die Auswahl nicht riesig, aber es gibt welche mit bis zu 120mm Verstellweg.



Von KindShock gibt es für 27,2mm Durchmesser einige gute Dropper Posts die sich auch preislich noch im Rahmen bewegen.

Gibt ja mittlerweile schon einige Aufbauthreads wo man sich einige Dinge abschauen kann 
Der von @feedyourhead , meinen eigenen https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/a-ein-meissel-handmade-in-taiwan.877874/ und noch 2 weitere die mir so auf die Schnelle eingefallen sind.





						[A] Farbenfrohes Speci Chisel Custom < 9kg
					

Neues Jahr, neues Bike, lautet heuer die Devise. Nachdem mein Fuhrpark vornehmlich aus Fullies besteht, soll jetzt mal wieder ein Hardtail her. Die Teileliste ist schon ziemlich fertig und daher kann ich schon sagen, dass es nicht allzu schwer werden wird, mit einer knappen 8 vor dem Komma. Es...




					www.mtb-news.de
				








						[Aufbau] Specialized Chisel - 29 Zoll - preiswert und leicht
					

Hallo zusammen,  mein Ziel ist es ein Hartail für längere Touren (auch mehrere Tage nacheinander) zu bauen, was unter 2000 Euro bleiben- und dabei möglichst leicht werden soll. Ich würde dabei mit Pedalen gerne unter 10,5 kg bleiben.  Herzstück des Rades ist ein Specialized Chisel Rahmen in der...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. Februar 2020)

Gibts bei dem 2020 Jahrgang eigentlich keine „Expert“ Variante mehr? Sehe sowohl in den Shops als auch bei Specialized auf der Homepage nur eine Basis Version und das „Comp“. Oder soll Comp jetzt die beste Variante sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike08 (20. Februar 2020)

Hi!
Starte gerade mein Projekt für 2020??


----------



## WesterwaldBiker (20. Februar 2020)

Gefällt mir 
Hast du evtl eine Teileliste? Kann nicht alles erkennen - Bremse und Schaltwerk zum Beispiel...
Hast du ein Gewichtsziel?
Keine Variostütze, oder eventuell später?


----------



## Berrrnd (20. Februar 2020)

avid bb7
deore xt 12fach


----------



## bike08 (20. Februar 2020)

Habe kein spezielles Gewichtsziel gesetzt.
Teileliste: Shimano XT 12fach
Avid BB7 
                Ashima Bremsscheiben
                Rock Shox Reba RL SA 100
                Newmenlaufräder mit DT 
                Swiss 350 Naben
Continental Race King 2.2
                                   Cross King 2.2


----------



## feedyourhead (21. Februar 2020)

bike08 schrieb:


> Hi!
> Starte gerade mein Projekt für 2020??


Gibts nen Aufbauthread? 
Oder zumindest mehr Fotos vom Rahmen?


----------



## samilio (22. Februar 2020)

@bike08  Ich plädiere auch für einen eigenen Aufbau-Thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike08 (22. Februar 2020)

Aktuelle Bilder folgen demnächst?


----------



## yellow-faggin (22. Februar 2020)

bike08 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bilder folgen demnächst?



Mach mal 
Gibt es einen besonderen Grund für die Avid BB7 außer das du sie nicht entlüften musst


----------



## feedyourhead (22. Februar 2020)

bike08 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Bilder folgen demnächst?


Die KCNC Klemme scheint gut zu passen? Ist vermutlich ziemlich die Einzige in dem Maß?


----------



## bike08 (23. Februar 2020)

So wie versprochen Bilder vom fertigen Bike ? bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gewicht ( 10,35 kg ohne Pedale ) und Optik sowieso, ist ja ein Unikat. Wird demnächst getestet???
Die BB7 Bremse fahre ich schon Jahre auf meinen anderen Bikes ist einfach?


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Februar 2020)

bike08 schrieb:


> So wie versprochen Bilder vom fertigen Bike ? bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Gewicht ( 10,35 kg ohne Pedale ) und Optik sowieso, ist ja ein Unikat. Wird demnächst getestet???
> Die BB7 Bremse fahre ich schon Jahre auf meinen anderen Bikes ist einfach?


Die Bernstein Contis fallen anscheinend genauso schmal aus wie die normalen?
Kannst Du die Breite mal messen?
Und Du hast mit Schlauch montiert und kein Tubeless oder?


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Und Du hast mit Schlauch montiert und kein Tubeless oder?


Tubolito


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Februar 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Tubolito


Ja, die hab ich da auch liegen sehen.
Interessant wäre wie die neuen Contis tubeless funktionieren.


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Februar 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ja, die hab ich da auch liegen sehen.
> Interessant wäre wie die neuen Contis tubeless funktionieren.


Da die Ventile am fertigen Rad orange sind, wurden die Schläuche wohl auch verbaut 

Auf jeden Fall interessant, den Rahmen in der Farbe mal fertig aufgebaut zu sehen. Der Aufbau an sich entspricht zwar nicht genau meinem Geschmack, das Rad ist aber an sich ganz schick.


----------



## feedyourhead (24. Februar 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Da die Ventile am fertigen Rad orange sind, wurden die Schläuche wohl auch verbaut


Da spricht tatsächlich einiges dafür


----------



## bike08 (24. Februar 2020)

Der Durchmesser der Contis beträgt 55mm und sind mit Tubolitos montiert!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir_Lancelot (27. Februar 2020)

Mein 2020er Aufbau...


----------



## Hille2001 (27. Februar 2020)

Sir_Lancelot schrieb:


> Mein 2020er Aufbau...



Welche Rahmengröße ist das?
Das Oberrohr fällt im Gegensatz zu anderen Bildern extrem ab


----------



## Sir_Lancelot (27. Februar 2020)

Ist Größe S, liegt aber daran das ich eine 120er Gabel fahre.


----------



## Gefahradler (28. Februar 2020)

Schöne Aufbauten hier! Der 2020er Rahmen sieht auch wieder total chic aus.


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Servus liebe Forumsmitglieder, ich bin der Neue!  
Kurz zu mir. Meine Name ist Rico, 29 Jahre alt, 183cm, Schrittlänge 89cm (ca. 77kg nackt xD) und ich wohne am Fuße des Erzgebirges.

Für das Frühjahr 2020 hab ich mir folgendes Projekt ausgesucht.
Eben ein Spezialized Chisel Rahmen mit guten, aber dennoch erstmal Preis-/Leistungs orientierten Komponenten aufzubauen.

Ich habe eigentlich tausende Fragen, da es mein Erstes Mal ist! 
Im Laufe der nächsten Wochen werde ich bestimmt die ein oder andere oft gestellte Frage wiederholen müssen.

Ziel des Aufbaus.
Das Gewicht ist mir erstmal so gut wie egal, allerdings sollte es nicht zu leicht werden, ja richtig gehört nicht zu leicht! 
Mir schwebt eine Gewichtsspanne zwischen 10-12,5 kg vor. Mein Budget liegt bei 2500€. Wenn es weniger ist umso besser! 

Mit dem Rad sollen im Jahr 2-3 "Rennen" gefahren werden, ansonsten gern auch mal für normale Touren wobei die Sportlichkeit dennoch nicht zu kurz kommen soll.

Die Komponenten will ich zum Großteil von Shimano verwenden. Ein 1x12 Antrieb soll es werden.

Jetzt meine ersten Fragen an Euch. Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn mir jemand von gewissen Teilen abraten kann, die man so gar nicht verwenden sollte, damit ich mir keinen Scheiß kaufe. Andersrum bin ich auch offen für Kaufempfehlungen. Vieles ist Geschmackssache, dass weiß ich.

Die wichtigste Frage die mich beschäftigt ist, ob ich für meine Zwecke eine 120mm oder 100mm Gabel brauche. Desweiteren rätsel ich rum, ob ich am Vorderrad eine 180mm Scheibe + 4-Kolben Bremse verbaue, oder ob ein Set aus 2x 160mm und 2-Kolben die ausreichendere Option ist.


In diesem Sinne war es das erstmal von mir und ich freue mich auf Eure Erfahrungen und/oder Tipps.

MfG
Rico


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist mir erstmal so gut wie egal, allerdings sollte es nicht zu leicht werden, ja richtig gehört nicht zu leicht!
> Mir schwebt eine Gewichtsspanne zwischen 10-12,5 kg vor.


Warum?


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Ich wäre Euch dankbar, wenn mir jemand von gewissen Teilen abraten kann, die man so gar nicht verwenden sollte, damit ich mir keinen Scheiß kaufe. Andersrum bin ich auch offen für Kaufempfehlungen. Vieles ist Geschmackssache, dass weiß ich.


Such Dir doch einfach Anregung bei den verschiedneen Aufbauthreads?
Gerne kannst Du auch deine Teileliste posten und wir geben Tipps, andersrum, alle Teile nennen, die suboptimal sind macht eher wenig Sinn.


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Die wichtigste Frage die mich beschäftigt ist, ob ich für meine Zwecke eine 120mm oder 100mm Gabel brauche.


Das Chisel ist für 100mm ausgelegt.


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Desweiteren rätsel ich rum, ob ich am Vorderrad eine 180mm Scheibe + 4-Kolben Bremse verbaue, oder ob ein Set aus 2x 160mm und 2-Kolben die ausreichendere Option ist.


Die Scheibengröße hat direkte Auswirkungen auf die Bremskraft, die reine Anzahl der Kolben erstmal nicht.
Gute Infos dazu gibts z.B. hier https://trickstuff.de/know-how/

Was sind das für Rennen und Touren die Du fahren willst? Wieviele HM gehts da am Stück bergab?
Was fährst Du bisher für ein Bike? Und sind das die ersten Rennen oder hast Du da bereits Erfahrung?


----------



## memphis35 (4. März 2020)

Das wird schon eng mit dem Buget . 
Ca. : Rahmen 900.- Schalterei 400.- Laufräder 400.- Gabel 600.- Reifen 100.- Da bleibt für den Rest nur mehr Aliexpress übrig


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Ca. : Rahmen 900.- Schalterei 400.- Laufräder 400.- Gabel 600.-


Woher weißt Du was er verbaut?
Der Rahmen kostet 850.- eine Reba 350.- sind allein das schon 300 Euro weniger.
Und für unter 100 Euro bekommt man durchaus auch Lenker+Vorbau+Stütze ohne bei Aliexpress zu kaufen. Gerade wenns eh nicht leicht werden soll.


----------



## memphis35 (4. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> eine Reba 350


Wo , bitte schön . Ev. bei RCZ mit 20 Wochen Lieferzeit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Wo , bitte schön . Ev. bei RCZ mit 20 Wochen Lieferzeit .


Nein, natürlich nicht RCZ.
Bei R2 z.B.: https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Feder...0-mm-BOOST-Maxle-Stealth-tapered-schwarz-2020
oder bei bike24: https://www.bike24.de/p1330655.html


----------



## memphis35 (4. März 2020)

Läuft  
Dann wird man ja hoffentlich bald was sehen  können .


----------



## TobiTheDuck (4. März 2020)

Für 2.500€ wird so einiges möglich sein.
Ich hatte mir das auch erst überlegt, weil mir die 2020er Rahmenfarbe verdammt gut gefällt.
Hatte mir eine Liste gemacht mit Teilen und Gewichten und Preisen, verdammt, ich finde sie gerade nicht mehr. Mit Reba und XT 12-fach waren es glaube ich so um die 2.600€, mit Judy Gold, SX und ein paar anderen Downgrades glaube so 2.100€.
Laufräder waren günstige DT-Swiss oder die BC-Eigenmarke oder so. Gewicht unter / deutlich unter 12kg.

Der Rest eben eher günstige Standardsachen.
Und deshalb habe ich es nicht gemacht. Am Ende wären da aus Budgetgründen so in etwa die Teile dran, die man auch an Komplettbikes findet. Wozu dann selbst aufbauen? Wegen der Farbe und Spaß am Schrauben um die 1.000-1.500€ mehr ausgeben? (hab mich letzten Endes für das 969€-Angebot bei bike24 entschieden).
Wenn ich mal was selbst aufbaue, dann würde ich keine Kompromisse machen wollen und nur dranschrauben, was mir gefällt, auch besondere Sachen, die kaum ein Fertigrad hat.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Für 2.500€ wird so einiges möglich sein.


Klar geht da einiges...
Hier mein 2019er Aufbau:


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

@ Feedyourhead

Auf was genau beziehst du dein "Warum" ? 
Warum mir das Gewicht "relativ" egal ist, oder beziehst du es auf die Gewichtsangabe?

Es hätte ja sein können das hier jemand mir konkret von einem Bauteil abraten kann. Ich wollte jetzt nich eine Auflistung oder ähnliches 
Aber wie es scheint, sollte ich nichts von Aliexpress kaufen xD

Das der Rahmen für 100mm ausgelegt ist sehe ich ein, aber wäre es soooo schlecht fürs Fahrverhalten wenn man eine 120mm einbaut?

Also ist der Aufpreis von einer 2-Kolben auf eine 4-Kolben Bremse nicht sinnvoll .... im "XC/Trail" Bereich?

Mein "jetziges" Bike (schon eine Weile verkauft) war ein Grand Canyon AL SLX 9.9 2017 Modell.
Ich habe letztes Jahr an 3 Hobbyrennen teilgenommen zwischen 30-80km. Die HM kann ich jetzt leider nicht mehr aus dem Kopf angeben. Würde da aber nicht von viel Erfahrung sprechen! Ich möchte aber auch mal am Stoneman Miriquidi teilnehmen (160km, 4400HM).


Für's bessere Verständnis, diese Teile sind momentan schon vorhanden/gekauft:


Chisel Rahmen inkl. Schaltauge + Steuersatz + Sattelstütze     849,-
LRS DT Swiss X1900 Spline                                                         180,-  (ebay)
Schwalbe Reifen habe ich noch da
Newmen Vorbau Alu                                                                   35,-  (ebay)


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Auf was genau beziehst du dein "Warum" ?


Deine Aussage hat sich so angehört, als *darf* es nicht zu leicht werden. Deshalb meine Nachfrage.


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Also ist der Aufpreis von einer 2-Kolben auf eine 4-Kolben Bremse nicht sinnvoll .... im "XC/Trail" Bereich?


Die Frage ist eher, was Du Dir davon erwartest.
Wenn ich lese "180mm und 2-Kolben oder 160mm und 4-Kolben" frag ich mich halt, ob da die Erwartungshaltung richtig ist.
4 Kolben steigern nicht die Bremskraft und ersetzen damit auch keine größere Scheibe.


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Das der Rahmen für 100mm ausgelegt ist sehe ich ein, aber wäre es soooo schlecht fürs Fahrverhalten wenn man eine 120mm einbaut?


Steuer- und Sitzwinkel werden ca. 1 Grad flacher.
Der Reach wird kürzer, der Stack größer

Das sind schon gravierende Änderungen.
Ob das was ist für dich kannst nur Du wissen.

Freigegeben ist der Rahmen dafür sicher auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Ich konnte mal eine Zeit lang (ca. 200km) ein Carbon Hardtail mit 9,8kg fahren. 
Dabei habe ich festgestellt, dass es bergab (auf einer normalen Forststraße und auf Asphalt) viel langsamer gerollt ist, als mein altes Canyon. 
Berghoch war es natürlich ein Traum, aber wie gesagt, ich bin kein absoluter Hobbyracer. Es sollte zügig gehen, aber ich muss und kann damit sowieso nicht weit vorn mitfahren   

Meine Vorstellung zu den Bremsen war:  

180mm Scheibe vorne mit 4 Kolben
160mm Scheibe hinten mit 2 Kolben

Wenn Du mir jetzt aber sagst, dass für vorne ebenfalls eine 2 Kolben Bremse reicht, dann würde ich das so umsetzen um eben wieder ein paar Euro zu sparen  Es soll schon gut sein, aber ich möchte kein Bauteil überdemensionieren!


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mir jetzt aber sagst, dass für vorne ebenfalls eine 2 Kolben Bremse reicht


Nein, das war nicht meine Aussage. Woher soll ich wissen, was *dir* reicht?
Aber wenn man schaut, was so in XC Worldcup Rennen gefahren wird, sollte klar werden, dass eine 2 Kolben Bremse durchaus einen sehr weiten sinnvollen Einsatzbereich hat.


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Ich weiß leider nicht mehr welche Scheibengröße Vorne am Canyon war. Es waren SLX 2 Kolben, dass weiß ich. Diese hätten aber noch einen Ticken schärfer sein können. Ich gehe aber eher von einer 160mm Scheibe aus.

Also werde ich vorne eine 180mm montieren und hab somit allein schon mehr Bremspower, laut deiner Aussage  

Bei der Gabel habe ich die Z2 Bomber Marzocchi im Auge. Aber wie gesagt, 100mm oder 120mm. Am Canoyn war es ebenfalls eine 120mm und die war ausreichend. An dem Carbon Hardtail war eine 100mm Gabel dran. Da hatte ich eben das Gefühl das es nicht mehr reicht, falls man auch mal länger und mit Rucksack & Co. unterwegs ist.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Ich gehe aber eher von einer 160mm Scheibe aus.


Wenn du da nichts umgebaut hast gehe ich eher von 180mm aus.


Cobi07 schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel habe ich die Z2 Bomber Marzocchi im Auge. Aber wie gesagt, 100mm oder 120mm. Am Canoyn war es ebenfalls eine 120mm und die war ausreichend. An dem Carbon Hardtail war eine 100mm Gabel dran. Da hatte ich eben das Gefühl das es nicht mehr reicht, falls man auch mal länger und mit Rucksack & Co. unterwegs ist.


Gibts außer dem Design nen Grund, warum Du dich für einen ultraleichten und dadurch auch weichen Chisel XC Rahmen entschieden hast, wenn Du dann mit so einer Gabel und evtl. auch noch 120mm aufbauen willst?


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Ich war einfach auf der Suche nach einem Alu Hardtail Rahmen und bin eben auf das Chisel gestoßen. Andere Hersteller bieten ja gar keine Alu Rahmen zum aufbauen mehr an. Wie bereits erwähnt, soll es ruhig für sportliche Feierabendrunden und das ein oder andere Rennen sein. Allerdings will ich damit auch gemütliche Tagestouren absolvieren. Auch auf dem Weg zur Arbeit soll es mal eingesetzt werden.

Ich kann/will mir einfach keine 1000€ Federgabel leisten, nur das diese dann ein halbes Kilo leichter ist. Preis/Leistung sollte eben so gut wie es geht passen. 

Habe gerade in deiner Teileliste gesehen, dass die RockShox ja "nur" ca. 1600g wiegt und das für weniger Geld, laut deiner Liste. 
Da muss ich wohl nochmal schlau machen.


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Ich kann/will mir einfach keine 1000€ Federgabel leisten, nur das diese dann ein halbes Kilo leichter ist. Preis/Leistung sollte eben so gut wie es geht passen.


So war das doch nicht gemeint. 
Die von mir verlinkte Reba zB ist ein halbes Kilo leichter und kostet 350 Euro. Sowas passt halt besser an den XC Rahmen als die 2kg 34er mit 120mm Federweg.


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Mich irritiert halt das die 100mm Gabeln augenscheinlich übelst tief eintauchen  
Deswegen denke ich, dass mir da keine Reserve mehr bleibt, falls ich eben doch mal mit etwas "mehr" Gewicht unterwegs bin.

Belehre mich bitte eines Besseren wenn ich falsch liege =)


----------



## memphis35 (4. März 2020)

Eine 120mm Gabel federt genauso tief ein . Das ist eine Einstellungssache . Und du willst ja den Federweg nützen , oder .Und mit mehr Gewicht unterwegs sein bedeutet halt die Druck erhöhen ,


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Mich irritiert halt das die 100mm Gabeln augenscheinlich übelst tief eintauchen
> Deswegen denke ich, dass mir da keine Reserve mehr bleibt, falls ich eben doch mal mit etwas "mehr" Gewicht unterwegs bin.
> 
> Belehre mich bitte eines Besseren wenn ich falsch liege =)


Du liegst falsch. Je größer der Federweg desto weiter taucht die Gabel ein und nicht andersrum. Die Federhärte lässt sich über den Luftdruck einstellen.


----------



## Hille2001 (4. März 2020)

Macht es nicht fast mehr Sinn ein komplettes Bike zu holen und alle Teile die nicht benötigt werden zu verkaufen?

mich hab bei Alltricks ne Reba für 245€ neu bekommen , zwar nur Offset 42 aber meine Fox hatte vorher auch nur 44


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Naja, hatte ich auch schon darüber nachgedacht, aber dann muss man für jedes Teil erstmal einen Abnehmer finden, damit wieder Kohle für die Teile der Begierde da ist! 

@feedyourhead

Was hälst du von der RockShox 35 Gold RL mit 100mm ?  
Finde dazu keine genaueren "Tests"


----------



## feedyourhead (4. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Was hälst du von der RockShox 35 Gold RL mit 100mm ?


Die gibts meiner Meinung nach in erster Linie wegen dem E-Bike Boom. 
Möglichst billig, möglichst massiv, sackschwer (hab was von 2,5 kg gelesen ), keine besonderen Anforderungen an die Dämpfung.

Was spricht denn gegen eine Reba oder Sid?


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Oh, sehr gut zu Wissen, weil genau das Gewicht steht nirgendwo... 

Es wird wahrscheinlich auch Richtung Reba gehen, habe nur nach einer kleinen Auswahl gesucht  

Kannst du mir bitte den genauen Unterschied zwischen Reba und SID  kurz beschreiben?


----------



## Hille2001 (4. März 2020)

Warum muss es denn ein Chisel für 2,5k sein?


----------



## Deleted 525623 (4. März 2020)

Weil ich den Rahmen geil finde und ich halbwegs vernünftige Komponenten da ran hauen will! 

Wenn ich am Ende bei 2000,- rauskomme ist es auch ok, aber wenn ich eben noch 500,- drauflegen muss, damit es ordentlich wird, dann ist es so.
Falls die Frage kommt, nein ein Carbonrahmen war keine Option, egal für welches Geld!


----------



## Hille2001 (4. März 2020)

Naja das Gewicht bestimmt den Preis
Willst du auf knapp 10kg musst du schon dich an die Liste eine Seite vorher orientieren mit Luft nach oben etwas leichter sogar.
Wobei die Zusammenstellung schon sehr gut ist .

Für 12kg kannst du sicher n 1000er sparen ....


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte den genauen Unterschied zwischen Reba und SID kurz beschreiben?


Grob gesagt ist die SID RL
-ungefähr 100 Euro teurer
-ungefähr 50g leichter
-straffer abgestimmt
-und hat die bessere Dämpfung

Für einen genaueren Vergleich müsstest Du dir Testberichte anschaun, die gibts zu Genüge.


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. März 2020)

Wenn Rahmen, sowie LRS, Reifen und einige Anbauteile eh schon gekauft/gesetzt sind bleibt ja quasi nur noch die Entscheidung für eine Gabel und die Schaltgruppe über 
Kauf dir eine normale Reba und gut ist 
Wenn du mehr als die ca. 350€ ausgeben möchtest kann man ab und an auch mal Auslaufangebote zu einer SID entdecken, bewegen sich dann so zwischen 400-450€ oder teilweise auch aktuelle Modelle im Sonderangebot.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Das der Rahmen für 100mm ausgelegt ist sehe ich ein, aber wäre es soooo schlecht fürs Fahrverhalten wenn man eine 120mm einbaut?


Richtiger Ansprechpartner wäre hier z.B. @Sir_Lancelot der 2 Beiträge über deiner Frage geschrieben hat, dass er eine 120er am Chisel fährt:


Sir_Lancelot schrieb:


> Ist Größe S, liegt aber daran das ich eine 120er Gabel fahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 525623 (5. März 2020)

Die Reba soll steifer sein als die sid laut Netz.

Einen 1000er sparen? Da bin ich aber gespannt


----------



## Sir_Lancelot (5. März 2020)

Solltest du vor haben ein reines Race-HT aufzubauen, dann nimm die 100mm Variante, sowie eine starre Sattelstütze. Von der Performance finde ich persönlich, ist die 120er kein Nachteil, bergab Vorteile durch den etwas flacheren Lenkwinkel der sich dadurch ergibt. Bergauf gehts trotzdem gut voran. Fahre einen 90mm/-17 Vorbau, da mir sonst zuwenig Überhöhung und zuwenig Druck übern Vorderrad wäre.

Alles in Allem hängt es natürlich viel von deinem Einsatzgebiet und persönlichen Vorlieben ab... Das ist ja auch der Große Vorteil eines Costum-Aufbaus.

Ich finde sein persönlich festgesetztes Budget sollte man zwar immer im Hinterkopf behalten, jedoch nicht unbedingt auf Biegen und Brechen versuchen dies nicht zu überschreiten.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Die Reba soll steifer sein als die sid laut Netz.


Hast Du dazu eine Quelle?

SID und Reba haben beide sowohl die selbe Standrohreinheit, als auch dasselbe Casting.
Du darfst natürlich nicht die 100mm SID mit der 120mm Reba vergleichen.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2020)

für 350€ bekommt man auch schon eine sid.
nur etwas gucken ...


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> für 350€ bekommt man auch schon eine sid.
> nur etwas gucken ...


Links sind da immer hilfreich.


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2020)

bikemarkt zum beispiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> bikemarkt zum beispiel.


Achso...
Klar sind Gabeln von nem Privatmann mit gekürztem Schaft, und ohne Rechnung zwangsläufig billiger.
Das trifft aber auf alle Teile zu. Ist halt schwierig solche Preise zu vergleichen.
Der nächste kommt dann mit "ne Sid gibts schon ab 300 Euro." (gebraucht.)

Aber apropos Bikemarkt:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1363272-specialized-chisel


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Achso...
> Klar sind Gabeln von nem Privatmann mit gekürztem Schaft, und ohne Rechnung zwangsläufig billiger.
> Das trifft aber auf alle Teile zu. Ist halt schwierig solche Preise zu vergleichen.
> Der nächste kommt dann mit "ne Sid gibts schon ab 300 Euro." (gebraucht.)
> ...



Aktuell stehen ja zwei passende SID (neu) mit Lockout-Hebel im Bikemarkt drin für ziemlich genau 350€, wenn man da einige Tage mal die Augen offen hält kann man echt einen Schnapper machen.

Und das aufgebaute Chisel im Bikemarkt für 4222€ VHB ist ja wohl mal witzig...


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Und das aufgebaute Chisel im Bikemarkt für 4222€ VHB ist ja wohl mal witzig...


Ja, ich frag mich wer das kaufen soll


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2020)

Aber interessant, endlich mal das aktuelle Rahmenset mit Lauf-Gabel zu sehen.


----------



## uphillking (5. März 2020)

Wobei das die hässlichste Federgabel ist die je gebaut wurde. 
Das schöne Bike so versauen...?


----------



## Deleted 525623 (5. März 2020)

So eine Gabel sieht wirklich nich gut aus  

Wenn ich mir die Reba 100mm kaufe und nach einer gewissen Zeit feststellen sollte, dass es mir nicht zusagt. Könnte man die dann auf 120mm "traveln" ? 

Bei der Schalterei wird es 1x12 Shimano, Frage ist nur ob Slx oder xt. 
Das die xt leichter ist weiß ich, aber merkt man beim fahren/schalten große Unterschiede?


----------



## lupus_bhg (5. März 2020)

uphillking schrieb:


> Wobei das die hässlichste Federgabel ist die je gebaut wurde.
> Das schöne Bike so versauen...?


Dann kennst du die Gabeln von Trust scheinbar nicht. Und auch andere Mütter haben noch hässlichere Töchter.
Davon abgesehen: Geschmackssache.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Reba 100mm kaufe und nach einer gewissen Zeit feststellen sollte, dass es mir nicht zusagt. Könnte man die dann auf 120mm "traveln" ?


Nein


----------



## Deleted 525623 (5. März 2020)

Weiß jemand ob es einen Unterschied zwischen 

1.








						RockShox Reba RL Solo Air 29" Federgabel
					

Eine der erfolgreichsten und am härtesten arbeitenden RockShox-Gabeln aller Zeiten macht sich die Innovationen der neuesten SID zunutze. Ein Chassis, das die klassische XC-Leistung von Reba mit leichten Trailaufgaben und einem bewährten Motion Contro




					www.bike-components.de
				




und 

2.








						RockShox Reba RL Solo Air Boost 29" Federgabel
					

Spezifikationen:Einsatzbereich:Cross CountryLaufradgröße:29"Federung:LuftFederweg:100 mm, 120 mmGabelschaft:1 1/8" - 1,5" taperedAchssystem:Steckachse (15 x 110 mm)Bremsaufnahme:Disc PM6 (direct mount 160 mm)Technische Daten:Vorlauf:51 mmSchaftläng




					www.bike-components.de
				




gibt?


----------



## Berrrnd (5. März 2020)

lies dir mal die benennungen der gabeln durch.
wenn da ein wort auftaucht dessen bedeutung du nicht kennst, dann google mal danach und dann guck dir mitsamt der neuen erkenntnis die beschreibungen genauer an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## memphis35 (5. März 2020)

Baujahr 2021  
Einmal Boost und einmal Nichtboost . Was hat dein Laufrad für einen Achsstandard ?


----------



## Deleted 525623 (5. März 2020)

Ich meinte eher die technischen Unterschiede, unabhängig von der Achsenbreite


----------



## Hille2001 (5. März 2020)

Darf ich fragen wer die Kiste dann zusammen baut?  ?


----------



## yellow-faggin (5. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher die technischen Unterschiede, unabhängig von der Achsenbreite



Du solltest schon wissen welchen Einbaustandard dein vorderes Laufrad hat und dir danach die dazu passende Gabel kaufen ?


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2020)

Um 2500€ kannst aber ganz andere als von dir genannten Teile verbauen?! Warum einen schweren X1900 Laufradsatz?

Also um 2500€ kannst schon XX1 Eagle montieren und ähnlich hochwertige Teile wenn man sich etwas umsieht!


----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Also um 2500€ kannst schon XX1 Eagle montieren und ähnlich hochwertige Teile wenn man sich etwas umsieht!


Dann mach doch mal ne grobe Teileliste mit XX1 und ähnlich hochwertigen Teilen?!


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal ne grobe Teileliste mit XX1 und ähnlich hochwertigen Teilen?!




Kommt halt drauf an was man so findet, daher kann ich auch keine konkrete Teileliste machen?!

Aber so in etwa:
Fox 32/ RS Sid
XX1 Eagle
ZTR Crest/ Tune Naben oder gar Carbon LRS
XTR Bremsen/ Magura Mt8/ Sram Level
China Sattel
Ablenkbare Stütze
Race Face  oder Newmen Cockpit
Pedale nach wunsch

Sollte sich wenn man etwas umsieht um 2500€ machbar sein.

Hier mal mein Hardtail vor zwei Jahren, knapp bei 2000€.  Gabel und Lrs waren aber gebraucht, der Rest neu. Wobei die Sid Worldcup sich noch immer teurer war als eine neue "Alu" Sid-> Gewicht war sub 9kg


----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Chisel Rahmen 2020 850.-

selbst wenn ich für deine Teile fast schon unrealistisch günstige Preise ansetze:
Fox 32/ RS Sid 350.-
XX1 Eagle 600.-
ZTR Crest/ Tune Naben oder gar Carbon LRS 500.-
XTR Bremsen/ Magura Mt8/ Sram Level 200.-
China Sattel 30.-
Ablenkbare Stütze 100.-
Race Face oder Newmen Cockpit 80.-
Pedale nach wunsch 30.-

=2.740.-

fehlen noch

Kurbel mit Kettenblatt 150.-
Innenlager 30.-
Bremsscheiben 20.-
Reifen 50.-
Griffe 10.-
Kleinteile 20.-
(auch jeweils unterste Schublade und weit weg von "ähnlich hochwertig wie XX1")

= 3.020.-

Wenn du irgendein Teil günstiger findest nur her damit.
Wobei ich nicht glaube, dass Du irgendwo noch über 500 Euro rausholst...
Von "gebraucht wie neu, von nem Bekannten eines Freundes" mal abgesehen.


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Chisel Rahmen 2020 850.-
> 
> selbst wenn ich für deine Teile fast schon unrealistisch günstige Preise ansetze:
> Fox 32/ RS Sid 350.-
> ...



Kurbel Race Face Next SL, immer wieder um 200€ zu haben und wie schon geschrieben, man muss eben viel suchen und bei Schnäppchen gleich zuschlagen 

selbst wenn ich für deine Teile fast schon unrealistisch günstige Preise ansetze:
Fox 32/ RS Sid 350.- Hab letztens eine Fox 34 Factory Stepcast um 349€ gekauft, neu!
XX1 Eagle 600.- -> *Hab für meine neue 300€ gezahlt!*
ZTR Crest/ Tune Naben oder gar Carbon LRS 500.- *War ja bei mir leicht gebraucht um 270€*
XTR Bremsen/ Magura Mt8/ Sram Level 200.- *Level TLM bekommst um ca. 100-110€
Aliexpress Bremsscheiben 15€*
China Sattel 30.- *20€*
Ablenkbare Stütze 100.-
Race Face oder Newmen Cockpit 80.- *Uno Vorbau 15-20€ plus Carbon Lenker in Summe 80€, gehts ich aus!*
Pedale nach wunsch 30.
Reifen  kann man immer wieder neue Von privat zu wirklich günstigen Preisen kaufen-> Butcher BLDK neu 2Stk um 20€ inkl. Versand gezahlt!

Man muss aber auch  etwas Glück und keinen Stress haben 

Mann kann um 2500€ schon was richtig cooles aufbauen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Kurbel Race Face Next SL, immer wieder um 200€ zu haben und wie schon geschrieben, man muss eben viel suchen und bei Schnäppchen gleich zuschlagen


Ja, ich kenn RCZ auch. Hatte aber nur 150.- angesetzt. Also +50 Euro?


Flo7 schrieb:


> XX1 Eagle 600.- -> *Hab für meine neue 300€ gezahlt!*


XX1 Kassette + Schaltwerk + Shifter + Kette für 300.-? Schön wenn Du dafür 300.- bezahlt hast, aber nicht sagst wie und wo bringt das dem TE wenig.


Flo7 schrieb:


> ZTR Crest/ Tune Naben oder gar Carbon LRS 500.- *War ja bei mir leicht gebraucht um 270€*


Klar, gebraucht ist alles billiger...


Flo7 schrieb:


> XTR Bremsen/ Magura Mt8/ Sram Level 200.- *Level TLM bekommst um ca. 100-110€*


Von mir aus. Also abzüglich 90.- (auch wenn ich Level TLM nicht auf XX1 Niveau sehe.)


Flo7 schrieb:


> *Aliexpress Bremsscheiben 15€*
> China Sattel 30.- *20€*


Ok, hast 15.- gespart, aber auch hier... XX1 Niveau?!


Flo7 schrieb:


> Butcher BLDK neu 2Stk um 20€ inkl. Versand gezahlt!


Ok, keine Ahnung was Du mit dem Butcher an dem Bike willst aber von mir aus -30 Euro

Insgesamt hast jetzt also 85.- gegenüber meinen 3.020.- gespart= 2935.-
(Wenn du sagst wo es eine XX1 für 300.- oder einen Carbonlaufradsatz (neu!) für unter 500.- gibt, dann zieh ich da gerne auch noch was ab. 

Wie gesagt, einfach mal ne Teileliste machen mit konkreten Preisen und nicht nur grob überschlagen.


----------



## Flo7 (6. März 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Ja, ich kenn RCZ auch. Hatte aber nur 150.- angesetzt. Also +50 Euro?
> 
> XX1 Kassette + Schaltwerk + Shifter + Kette für 300.-? Schön wenn Du dafür 300.- bezahlt hast, aber nicht sagst wie und wo bringt das dem TE wenig.
> 
> ...




Die XX1 hab ich privat gekauft, aber wie gesagt nagelneu. Natürlich sind das richtig gute Schnäppchen, da muss man glück haben! Aber bei 2500€ würde ich keinen X1900 LRS haben wollen.

Bzgl Reifen, war das natürlich nur ein Bsp. .

Wie gesagt möglich ist alles, vor allem wenn man auch Privat schaut 

Ganz blöde frage, aber welche Scheiben haben für dich XX1 Niveau? was bedeutet das für dich bei Bremsscheiben?

Ich wollte einfach nur zeigen, dass man für 2500€ deutlich mehr bekommen kann, als hier vorgeschlagen wird. 2500€ ist ja nicht wenig Gelddaher kann man auch etwas mehr erwarten 

Aja, bei RCZ gibts grad ne Reba RL Oneloc Boost um 279,99€
ROCKSHOX Fourche REBA RL 29" 100mm BOOST 15x110mm Conique OneLoc Diffusion Black + ONELOC (00.4019.679.011) = *279.99e au lieu de 693.22e*


----------



## Hille2001 (6. März 2020)

also mit bissi warten etc soll er dann genau in welchem Jahr sein Bike das erste mal nutzen? ?
was mal war und nicht aktuell ist,kann man nicht mehr als Maßstab ansetzen.

Klar geht es immer günstiger wie meine Reba für 245€ , die war neu

davon ab baut er eh kein Bike selber auf , wollte ja schon ein Lux kaufen vor kurzem ....


----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Flo7 schrieb:


> Aber bei 2500€ würde ich keinen X1900 LRS haben wollen.


So wie ich das gelesen hab ist der LRS halt schon vorhanden 


Flo7 schrieb:


> Bzgl Reifen, war das natürlich nur ein Bsp. .


Bringt halt wenig, wenn man mit günstigen Preisen von privat von ganz anderen Teilen kommt 


Flo7 schrieb:


> Ganz blöde frage, aber welche Scheiben haben für dich XX1 Niveau? was bedeutet das für dich bei Bremsscheiben?


XX1 ist die Topgruppe von SRAM. Aliexpress Bremsscheiben finden sich eher am anderen Ende des Spektrums.
Muss ich das wirklich erklären? Mag sein, dass Du bei Bremsscheiben nicht so Wert auf Qualität legst, aber du schlägst ja z.B. auch keine Aliexpress 12fach Schaltung vor. 


Flo7 schrieb:


> Aja, bei RCZ gibts grad ne Reba RL Oneloc Boost um 279,99€
> ROCKSHOX Fourche REBA RL 29" 100mm BOOST 15x110mm Conique OneLoc Diffusion Black + ONELOC (00.4019.679.011) = *279.99e au lieu de 693.22e*


Klar, ist die Frage inwieweit das Sinn macht wegen den 70 Euro auf die Sid zu verzichten und ewig zu warten. Und eigentlich wolltest Du doch höherwertige Teile verbauen. Und so richtig viel teurer ist die Reba doch in den regulären Shops ohne Prvate Sale doch auch nicht.


----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> davon ab baut er eh kein Bike selber auf , wollte ja schon ein Lux kaufen vor kurzem ....


So ähnlich seh ich das leider auch.
Hier kommen vielleicht noch ein paar "was ist der Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Teilen" Fragen und dann verläuft sichs im Sand.


----------



## Deleted 525623 (6. März 2020)

Dann stelle ich hier keine Fragen mehr rein und schicke euch in ein paar Wochen das Bild von dem fertigen Bike. 
Ist ja keine Raketenwissenschaft, so wie viele es hier vermutlich sehen. 
Danke dennoch für die sehr hilfreichen Antworten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## feedyourhead (6. März 2020)

Cobi07 schrieb:


> Dann stelle ich hier keine Fragen mehr rein und schicke euch in ein paar Wochen das Bild von dem fertigen Bike.


Du kannst gerne Fragen stellen und bekommst hier auch gute Antworten.
Im Idealfall halt mal eine Teileauswahl posten und dann bekommst Du hilfreiche Tipps dazu.

So Sachen wie "Von welchen Teilen ratet ihr mir ab" oder "Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen diesen beiden Teilen" wenn es ganz offensichtlich welche gibt, machen halt nur begrenzt Sinn.

Hast Du aber sicher selbst anhand der Reaktionen gemerkt.
Man klickt beide Links an, liest sich alles durch, und auf die Antwort dass es sich um unterschiedliche Einbaubreiten handelt kommt dann von dir die Reaktion dass das ja klar wäre und natürlich abgesehen vom Achsstandard.

Was wolltest denn da jetzt wissen? Ob es zwischen Modelljahr 2020 und 2021 Unterschiede gibt? Das kann man in einem kurzen Satz fragen und dann hättest auch ne schnelle Antwort bekommen.

Nervt halt immer, wenn jemand angeblich was aufbauen will, aber Null Eigeninitiative zeigt und Fragen stellt die mit 2 Minuten Google beantwortet sind.

Auch nach Tipps fragen, dann aber absolut beratungsresistent oder auch (wie jetzt grad) sofort eingeschnappt zu sein schmälert die Freude beim Helfen


----------



## andreas.2634 (1. April 2020)

Recht unterhaltsam gehts hier ja schon zu... 

Um Mal wieder was konstruktives beizutragen: zur SLX/XT Entscheidung würde ich zu komplett SLX raten, bis auf den Schalthebel. Den in XT.
Der XT kann mehrere Gänge gleichzeitig in beide Richtungen schalten, SLX nur runter. Ansonsten sind es nur eher kleine Gewichtsunterschiede.


----------



## feedyourhead (1. April 2020)

andreas.2634 schrieb:


> Um Mal wieder was konstruktives beizutragen: zur SLX/XT Entscheidung


Der Nutzer, der vermeintlich vor dieser Entscheidung stand, hat seinen Account gelöscht.


----------



## vmind (4. April 2020)

Hi.
Ich fahre normalerweise immer M, jedoch scheint mir das Chisel mit 43cm Sitzrohlänge in M relativ klein oder täuscht das?

Ich bin 1,78m groß mit 83cm Schritthöhe und tendiere damit zur Größe L mit 47cm Sitzrohrlänge. Was meint ihr?


----------



## JanTenner79 (18. April 2020)

Hallo,

bin neu hier im Forum und hoffe ich poste jetzt im richtigen Thread.

Ich habe mir schon ein 2020 Chisel Comp im September gegönnt. Habe auch schon fast alles umgebaut (hätte wohl auch ehr ein Frameset nehmen sollen) nur die Gabel noch nicht.

Ich bin aktuell auch am überlegen ob es eine 2021 SID/REBA werden soll oder eine 2019 Reba (da teilweise günstig zu bekommen). Zu der 2021 Reba gibt es bezüglich Gewicht leider noch nicht viel Daten. Gehe aber mal davon aus das es mit der 2019 ähnlich sein wird. Eine einfache SID Select ist zwar nur ein paar EUR teurer bin mir aber nicht sicher ob es Debon Air sein muß. Wenn ich es auch richtig verstehe kann ich die SID nur offen oder geschlossen fahren und bei der Reba (wie jetzt bei meiner JUDY Gold) sie auch Richtung geschlossen drehen und bei einem harten schlagt federt sie immer noch und ist nicht ganz starr. Fahre viel Schotterwege etc. und da fand ich das immer ganz angenehm da ich meist nicht die volle Federung benötige. Soll aber dieses Jahr auch auf ein paar Waldautobahnen und leichten Trails gehen. OWL gibt da nicht ganz so viel her 

Was meint Ihr? Dazu müsste ich wissen ob der Gabelschaft beim Chisel tapered sein muß. So wie ich es sehe müsste das so ein. 

Bei Interesse poste ich auch gerne mal meine Umbauliste.

Zur Rahmengröße, da das ja auch grad Thema ist. Bin 1,79cm hatte vorher ein M Rahmen beim Specialized Sirrus und habe noch ein Canyon Pathlite in L. Habe wegen dem Canyon und auch weil mir das Sirrus immer etwas klein vorkam das Chisel in L genommen. Mein Händler hatte mir dazu auch geraten. Bin damit sehr zufrieden beim fahren und fühle mich auch nicht zu gestreckt. Nur bei einem sehr apprupten/harten absteigen nach vorne weg kann es bei mir im Schritt etwas eng werden :-D. Wenn ich normal drüber stehe ist aber Platz da  

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 531664 (21. April 2020)

vmind schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,78m groß mit 83cm Schritthöhe und tendiere damit zur Größe L mit 47cm Sitzrohrlänge. Was meint ihr?



falls es dir hilft, ich habe die gleichen stats und das chisel in m – und researche gerade wie ich etwas mehr reach bekomme – kann mir btw hier jemand helfen? seatpost mit offset und der möglichkeit den sattel nach hinten zu legen und bissl längerer vorbau oder? ; )

alternative, kann jemand was zu so einem steuersatz sagen, keine ahnung ob das strassentauglich ist:





						Reach Set ZS49/28.6 | EC49/30 | Reverse Components
					

Unser Reach Set ist ein exzentrischer Steuersatz, mit dem man den Reach (die Oberrohrlänge seines Rahmens) um plus-minus 6 mm variieren kann. Er ermöglicht ein Feintunning des Rahmens zu Deiner Körpergröße! Er eignet sich für die Verwendung von 1,5"-Steuerrohren (oben ZS49/28,6 | unten ZS49/30)...




					www.reverse-components.com
				




komme aber ab werk mit dem bike dennoch super zurecht, vielmehr noch, ich liebe es 

ps ich hab das 2019er expert, leider finde ich nirgendwo eine angabe zum offset der verbauten seatpost


----------



## firstspaceape (22. April 2020)

vmind schrieb:


> Hi.
> Ich fahre normalerweise immer M, jedoch scheint mir das Chisel mit 43cm Sitzrohlänge in M relativ klein oder täuscht das?
> 
> Ich bin 1,78m groß mit 83cm Schritthöhe und tendiere damit zur Größe L mit 47cm Sitzrohrlänge. Was meint ihr?


Habe bei 176/84cm Größe M gewählt.
Ist schön kompakt und fährt sich super spritzig. Sattelhöhe auf 74cm eingestellt, das Sattelrohr steht dabei 27cm raus. Also noch gut Luft . 
L sollte aber auch Problemlos passen.
Je nachdem wie die Vorlieben sind.
Mehr Infos findest du aktuell im Chisel Größe Thread....


----------



## feedyourhead (22. April 2020)

dr_chill schrieb:


> wie ich etwas mehr reach bekomme – kann mir btw hier jemand helfen? seatpost mit offset und der möglichkeit den sattel nach hinten zu legen und bissl längerer vorbau oder? ; )
> 
> alternative, kann jemand was zu so einem steuersatz sagen, keine ahnung ob das strassentauglich ist:


Mit den von Dir genannten Maßnahmen wäre ich vorsichtig, nicht dass Du das Bike verschlimmbesserst...

Zuerst würde ich den Sattel auf die richtige Position bringen (Kniewinkel, Knielot).
Die Sattelposition verändert man nicht um das Bike "länger" zu machen, sondern um einen passenden Wert für den Kniewinkel zu erreichen. Wenn Du den mit gegebener Stütze nicht erreichst, dann brauchst Du eine Setback. Wenn der Winkel aber mit gegebener Stütze passt, und du eine Setback verbaust nur um den Abstand Lenker Sattel zu vergrößern kann das sehr unangenehm werden.
Das Chisel hat eh schon nicht den steilsten Sitzwinkel, wenn Du den mit einer Setbackstütze noch flacher machst, kann sein dass es sich bergauf sehr unangenehm anfühlt. Den Reach veränderst Du damit eh nicht, da der sinnigerweise als Abstand Tretlager Vorbaulenkerklemme definiert ist.

Was den Winkelsteuersatz angeht gilt ähnliches. Du machst den eh schon eher steilen Lenkwinkel noch steiler und das wegen nur 6mm mehr Reach.

Ich würde tatsächlich nur den etwas längeren Vorbau testen. Was ist da aktuell verbaut? 70mm?

Als das "alte" Epic HT vorgestellt wurde war da bei Größe M noch ein 90mm Vorbau verbaut.
Und das alte Epic HT besitzt dieselbe Geometrie wie das Chisel.
Beim neuen Epic HT wurde die Geometrie angepasst, das Chisel ist mit "alter" Geo weiter im Programm.
Jetzt aber (vermutlich aufgrund der Entwicklung zu kürzeren Vorbauten) mit 20mm kürzerem Vorbau.
Sprich die Geo des Chisel ist eigentlich für längere Vorbauten ausgelegt und wird im Moment nur mit kürzeren Vorbauten bestückt, weil keiner mehr lange Vorbauten sehen will.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (22. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Zuerst würde ich den Sattel auf die richtige Position bringen (Kniewinkel, Knielot).
> 
> Den Reach veränderst Du damit eh nicht, da der sinnigerweise als Abstand Tretlager Vorbaulenkerklemme definiert ist.
> 
> Ich würde tatsächlich nur den etwas längeren Vorbau testen. Was ist da aktuell verbaut? 70mm?



top, danke, leider finde ich keine genauen angaben – ich hatte mir 70mm notiert, wird schon stimmen. deshalb auch die frage nach dem setback der verbauten seatpost. finde einfach keine specs.

das zurückstellen des sattels bzw der "need" nach mehr reach kommt daher, dass ich das gefühl hatte etwas zu kompakt im bike zu sitzen – sprich bei langen fahrten hatte ich oft das gefühl mich lieber etwas "hinter" den sattel setzten zu wollen. kennt das jemand?

ich habe kein fitting gemacht oä. ich gebe dir recht macht sinn mal nach lot/knie zu schauen.

dann schaue ich mal nach schönen farbig eloxierten vorbau oder? von tune? 

überlege mir auch dann gleich noch einen carbon lenker mit mehr rise zu coppen um gleichzeitig auch 1 wenig aufrechter zu sitzen (wegen längermem stem), was meint ihr oder denkfehler?


----------



## pacechris (23. April 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Aber interessant, endlich mal das aktuelle Rahmenset mit Lauf-Gabel zu sehen.


Genau diese Idee habe ich zur Zeit ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (23. April 2020)

Wie ist denn die Oberfläche des Rahmens behandelt?  Lackiert, Eloxiert oder?

Und eine ketzerische frage, ist der Rahmen 2fach tauglich? 
Bei den 2019er Modellen gab es kompletträder mit zweifach, da war der Umwerfer geschraubt. Diese Bohrungen ist aber sonst bei den Rahmen nicht zu sehen?


----------



## vmind (23. April 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Oberfläche des Rahmens behandelt?  Lackiert, Eloxiert oder?
> 
> Und eine ketzerische frage, ist der Rahmen 2fach tauglich?
> Bei den 2019er Modellen gab es kompletträder mit zweifach, da war der Umwerfer geschraubt. Diese Bohrungen ist aber sonst bei den Rahmen nicht zu sehen?



Richtig und falsch. Man sieht es nicht, und doch sind sie da ;-)
https://www.bike24.de/p1285040.html


----------



## pacechris (23. April 2020)

vmind schrieb:


> Richtig und falsch. Man sieht es nicht, und doch sind sie da ;-)
> https://www.bike24.de/p1285040.html


Danke, ist dann aber optisch gut versteckt.
Geht einem damit die befestigung für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter verloren?


----------



## vmind (23. April 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Danke, ist dann aber optisch gut versteckt.
> Geht einem damit die befestigung für einen zweiten Flaschenhalter verloren?


 Ja genau, vorne die Schraubungen vom Flaschenhalter und hinten noch eine (Schutzblech??).


----------



## feedyourhead (23. April 2020)

Wüsste nicht was degegen spricht auf dem Adapter (dann mit evtl längeren Schrauben) noch einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren.


----------



## pacechris (23. April 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Wüsste nicht was degegen spricht auf dem Adapter (dann mit evtl längeren Schrauben) noch einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren.


Stimmt, der Adapter trägt nicht so dick auf, das geht bestimmt.
Danke


----------



## yellow-faggin (23. April 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Adapter trägt nicht so dick auf, das geht bestimmt.
> Danke



Das geht problemlos, habe ich selber schon so testweise mal montiert gehabt


----------



## Cattie (25. April 2020)

Sagt mal, passt eigentlich auch eine Non-Boost Kurbel an das Chisel?


----------



## feedyourhead (25. April 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Sagt mal, passt eigentlich auch eine Non-Boost Kurbel an das Chisel?


Das hat viel mit der Größe des Kettenblattes zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. April 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Sagt mal, passt eigentlich auch eine Non-Boost Kurbel an das Chisel?



Ja, das richtet sich danach wie die Kettenblätter befestigte sind bzw. ob es entsprechend welche mit Offset gibt. An der Gehäusebreite hat sich mit Boost nichts geändert.

Shimano geht soweit ich weiß nicht. Da brauch die die B Kurbel wo die befestigung nach links versetzt ist.
Bei SRAM zum Beispiel gibt es Kettenblätter mit offset so das die Kettenlinie passt.

Das ist auch gerade mein Thema zum Chisel weil ich auch am planen bin, ich brauche nur eine 2fach Kurbel die da passt und schaue nach Möglichkeiten.

Vielleicht hat da jemand Ideen dazu?


----------



## Cattie (26. April 2020)

pacechris schrieb:


> Ja, das richtet sich danach wie die Kettenblätter befestigte sind bzw. ob es entsprechend welche mit Offset gibt. An der Gehäusebreite hat sich mit Boost nichts geändert.
> 
> Shimano geht soweit ich weiß nicht. Da brauch die die B Kurbel wo die befestigung nach links versetzt ist.
> Bei SRAM zum Beispiel gibt es Kettenblätter mit offset so das die Kettenlinie passt.
> ...



Wunderbar, dann kann ich die SLX non-Boost Kurbel direkt wieder umschicken und werden dann wohl das Komplettrad erstmal zerlegen und auf SRAM umstellen.
Die Shimano Boost Kurbeln haben 178 mm Q-Faktor oO, nein danke. Die XTR mit 168 mm ist hässlich und billig wirkend.


----------



## pacechris (26. April 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann kann ich die SLX non-Boost Kurbel direkt wieder umschicken und werden dann wohl das Komplettrad erstmal zerlegen und auf SRAM umstellen.
> Die Shimano Boost Kurbeln haben 178 mm Q-Faktor oO, nein danke. Die XTR mit 168 mm ist hässlich und billig wirkend.



Frage mich warum der Q-Faktor sich vergrößert?

Edit:
Weil die Kurbelarme müssen nach aussen wandern, wenn man sich das anschaut wird es verständlich


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2020)

bei shimano wird der q-faktor seit jeher (ab ht2) mit niedrigerer gruppeneinordnung größer.


----------



## pacechris (26. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> bei shimano wird der q-faktor seit jeher (ab ht2) mit niedrigerer gruppeneinordnung größer.


Das stimmt auch wieder.

Welche Kurbel Optionen gibt es denn zur noch wenn man bei einem Boostrahmen 2x11 will fahren?
Glaube ich mach da mal einen extra fred auf......?


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2020)

sram mit boost spider.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pacechris (26. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> sram mit boost spider.


Hilf mir mal bitte, ich finde nix ??


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2020)

x1400 2x11 boost
irgendwie rausfinden welcher spider verbaut ist und diesen an kurbelarme mit kleinerem q-faktor montieren.


----------



## firstspaceape (26. April 2020)

Habe leider im Netz nichts darüber gefunden. Weiß zufällig jemand ob in den 2019er Chisel Rahmen eine zb. 120-130mm Reba Gabel verbaut werden darf?! Um wieviel mm wird wird sich das Cockpit (vorher 100mm Judy) erhöhen?


----------



## pacechris (26. April 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> x1400 2x11 boost
> irgendwie rausfinden welcher spider verbaut ist und diesen an kurbelarme mit kleinerem q-faktor montieren.



Race Face wäre noch eine Option da gibt es zumindestens einen 2fach Boost Spider für cinch Kurbeln


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. April 2020)

Cattie schrieb:


> Wunderbar, dann kann ich die SLX non-Boost Kurbel direkt wieder umschicken und werden dann wohl das Komplettrad erstmal zerlegen und auf SRAM umstellen.
> Die Shimano Boost Kurbeln haben 178 mm Q-Faktor oO, nein danke. Die XTR mit 168 mm ist hässlich und billig wirkend.



Was spricht denn gegen die normale XT Kurbel mit einem Q-Faktor von 172mm ?
Also die Variante FC-M8100-2, ist mit einer Kettenlinie von 48,8mm angegeben und da die bei 2-fach zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern gemessen wird passt es doch.


----------



## pacechris (27. April 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die normale XT Kurbel mit einem Q-Faktor von 172mm ?
> Also die Variante FC-M8100-2, ist mit einer Kettenlinie von 48,8mm angegeben und da die bei 2-fach zwischen den beiden Kettenblättern gemessen wird passt es doch.



Keine Ahnung.....ist das so?
Das wäre ja einfach ?
Kann ich mir gerade nicht vorstellen warum man bei 2fach nicht den versatz benötigen soll


----------



## yellow-faggin (27. April 2020)

Die 8100er Kurbel ist ja bei 1-fach und 2-fach die gleiche Kurbel, genauso bei der Variante der 8120er Kurbel wo 1-fach und 2-fach die gleiche Kurbel ist nur mit einer etwas längeren Achse als bei der 8100er Kurbel.

Die FC-M8100-1 hat ja eine Kettenlinie von 52mm und die FC-M8120-1 hat nun mal 55mm und die brauche ich an meinem Chisel auf keinen Fall.

Ich kann da allerdings auch falsch liegen, man müsste es einfach mal ausprobieren.


----------



## pacechris (1. Mai 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Die 8100er Kurbel ist ja bei 1-fach und 2-fach die gleiche Kurbel, genauso bei der Variante der 8120er Kurbel wo 1-fach und 2-fach die gleiche Kurbel ist nur mit einer etwas längeren Achse als bei der 8100er Kurbel.
> 
> Die FC-M8100-1 hat ja eine Kettenlinie von 52mm und die FC-M8120-1 hat nun mal 55mm und die brauche ich an meinem Chisel auf keinen Fall.
> 
> Ich kann da allerdings auch falsch liegen, man müsste es einfach mal ausprobieren.


Bin die ganze Zeit schon am Stöbern und lesen aber scheinbar hat das mit der normalen zweifach Kurbel noch keiner ausprobiert.
Wäre fährt auch noch zweifach, zumindestens mal unter den Schraubern hier im Forum ?
Muss es wohl drauf ankommen lassen und selbst testen.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (5. Mai 2020)




----------



## Deleted 531664 (5. Mai 2020)

kann mir jemand bitter hierbei helfen, welches durchmesser hat der gabelschaft bzw vorauf muss ich beim kauf eines neuen vorbaus achten, vielen dank im voraus 

umbau backstory: mehr reach durch längeren vorbau ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (5. Mai 2020)

dr_chill schrieb:


> kann mir jemand bitter hierbei helfen, welches durchmesser hat der gabelschaft bzw vorauf muss ich beim kauf eines neuen vorbaus achten, vielen dank im voraus
> 
> umbau backstory: mehr reach durch längeren vorbau ..


durchmesser gabelschaft und durchmesser lenkerklemmung.

guck mal welches die gängigen maße für vorbauten und lenker sind.
dann kannst du die parameter der jetzt verbauten komponenten ermitteln.

dafür reicht ein lineal. ein messschieber wird nicht unbedingt benötigt, da sich die maße deutlich unterscheiden.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (12. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> guck mal welches die gängigen maße für vorbauten und lenker sind.
> dann kannst du die parameter der jetzt verbauten komponenten ermitteln.



klar selbst schrauben, ist immer eine option, fragen eben auch

mir wäre es lieber wenn einer aus dem thread aus erfahrung antworten könnte - sprich schon neuen vorbau gekauft/verbaut, bitte welche maße? danke 

leider finde ich bei specialized keine genauen angaben, auch nicht zum (möglichen) setback der sattelstütze zb

edit: foto, bisher kette entfettetet und gewachst, neue griffe verbaut und xtr clipless


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Mai 2020)

Gabelschaftklemmung ist immer gleich, Lenkerklemmung gibts 31.8 und 35mm. Chisel hat 31.8mm.


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Mai 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Gabelschaftklemmung ist immer gleich


außer man hat z.b. eine gabel mit durchgehend 1,5", 1 1/4" - 1,5" tapered gabelschaft oder ein cannondale.
ältere standards liste ich jetzt mal nicht auf.


oft stehen die maße aber sogar auf den vorbauten drauf.


----------



## feedyourhead (12. Mai 2020)

k_star schrieb:


> außer man hat z.b. eine gabel mit durchgehend 1,5", 1 1/4" - 1,5" tapered gabelschaft oder ein cannondale.
> ältere standards liste ich jetzt mal nicht auf.
> 
> 
> oft stehen die maße aber sogar auf den vorbauten drauf.


Freut mich, dass ich Dir mit meinem Beitrag die Möglichkeit eröffnet hab Deiner Hauptleideschaft hier im Forum nachzugehen.

Noch mehr freut es mich aber, wenn ich jemandem hier auch relevante Informationen geben kann, und ihm damit bei einem Problem weiterhelfe.


----------



## on any sunday (12. Mai 2020)

Selber messen ist auch immer unzuverlässiger als die Angaben von fremden Menschen, noch genauer wäre eine Umfrage.   

in dem Fall ist gleich 1 1/8 Zoll, in metrisch 28,6 mm.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (12. Mai 2020)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Selber messen ist auch immer unzuverlässiger als die Angaben von fremden Menschen, noch genauer wäre eine Umfrage.
> 
> in dem Fall ist gleich 1 1/8 Zoll, in metrisch 28,6 mm.


ich vertraue dir  edit: DANKE


----------



## Nebel (13. Mai 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1035346


Sag mal, welches KB hast Du denn an welcher Kurbel verbaut ? VG


----------



## Berrrnd (13. Mai 2020)

feedyourhead schrieb:


> Freut mich, dass ich Dir mit meinem Beitrag die Möglichkeit eröffnet hab Deiner Hauptleideschaft hier im Forum nachzugehen.


viele fragen die hier gestellt werden lassen sich ohne fachkenntnis lösen.
ich versuche nur zum denken anzuregen und biete einen möglichen weg zur lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Mai 2020)

Nebel schrieb:


> Sag mal, welches KB hast Du denn an welcher Kurbel verbaut ? VG




Hallo,

Ich habe da eine M9000 XTR Kirbel mit einem 36er Kettenblatt montiert.


Grüße Lars


----------



## Nebel (13. Mai 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe da eine M9000 XTR Kirbel mit einem 36er Kettenblatt montiert.
> 
> ...



Besten Dank 
38er wird dann sicher zu eng?

VG


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Mai 2020)

Definitiv.  Bei dem 36er ists schon arg knapp und dabei habe ich schon zwei Spacer unter dem Tretlager.


----------



## Nebel (13. Mai 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Definitiv.  Bei dem 36er ists schon arg knapp und dabei habe ich schon zwei Spacer unter dem Tretlager.



Alles klar, dann bleibe ich bei 2x10 und versuche mal ein 38er oder 40er Blatt mit der Standard Kurbel.
Wie hast Du den zweiten Spacer auf der Antriebsseite montiert, das Gehäuse hat doch 73mm, ist da dann nicht die Achse der Kurbel zu kurz oder habe ich einen Denkfehler? VG


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. Mai 2020)

Also bei mir Haus gepasstsodass die Nichtantriebseite noch perfekt drauf passt.

So dick sind die Spacer bei den Shimanolagern ja nicht.


----------



## Knotte (13. Mai 2020)

Hi Leute!
Weiß jemand ob ich an dem Rahmen hier ein 38er Kettenblatt auf einer 1-fach SRAM NX Boost Kurbel dranbringe oder schleifts dann? Beim Kollegen oben gehts ja mit einer XTR schon ma nicht.
Danke euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (13. Mai 2020)

In wie viele Threads möchtest du die Frage jetzt noch reinschreiben ??

Die Antwort ist "ausprobieren" da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt, hauptsächlich von der Kettenlinie.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (14. Mai 2020)

Hier mal des Chisel von mir


----------



## Knotte (14. Mai 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> In wie viele Threads möchtest du die Frage jetzt noch reinschreiben ??
> 
> Die Antwort ist "ausprobieren" da es von vielen Faktoren abhängt, hauptsächlich von der Kettenlinie.


 
Sorry, ich ging davon aus, dass die meisten Threads tot sind und/oder Nutzer nicht in allen gleichzeitig aktiv sind. 
Die Kettenlinie, hmm, ich dachte eher der Kranz wird dann so groß, dass er an die Kettenstrebe stößt, da diese sich ja direkt hinterm Kranz nach außen verbreitert.


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. Mai 2020)

Knotte schrieb:


> Sorry, ich ging davon aus, dass die meisten Threads tot sind und/oder Nutzer nicht in allen gleichzeitig aktiv sind.
> Die Kettenlinie, hmm, ich dachte eher der Kranz wird dann so groß, dass er an die Kettenstrebe stößt, da diese sich ja direkt hinterm Kranz nach außen verbreitert.



Das Teil vorne heißt Kettenblatt, der Kranz / Zahnkranz oder auch die Ritzel befinden sich am Hinterrad...sonst wird das etwas verwirrend von dem was du schreibst 
Genau und je größer deine Kettenlinie wird oder ist umso mehr Freiraum hast du bei großen Kettenblättern zur Kettenstrebe.


----------



## Knotte (14. Mai 2020)

yellow-faggin schrieb:


> Das Teil vorne heißt Kettenblatt, der Kranz / Zahnkranz oder auch die Ritzel befinden sich am Hinterrad...sonst wird das etwas verwirrend von dem was du schreibst
> Genau und je größer deine Kettenlinie wird oder ist umso mehr Freiraum hast du bei großen Kettenblättern zur Kettenstrebe.



Das weiß ich aber eben erst, wenn Rahmen und Kurbel samt Blatt (Kranz war ein Tippfehler, ich kenne den Unterschied ) vor mir sind? Ich versuche das halt grad rauszufinden ohne diverse Rahmen wieder zurückschicken zu müssen. Muss doch Leute geben, die eine SRAM NX Boost samt 38er Blatt an diesem Rahmen verbaut haben. Äh, naja, wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
Versuch ichs mal noch im Trek Procaliber Thread. 
Oder ich komme davon ab, eine Entfaltung von 8,67 m in der größten Übersetzung zu haben und begnüge mich mit 8,21 m.


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Mai 2020)

Hab mal ein 2020er in mein Album gestellt ?





						Album Specialized Chisel Custom - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Mai 2020)

Knotte schrieb:


> Das weiß ich aber eben erst, wenn Rahmen und Kurbel samt Blatt (Kranz war ein Tippfehler, ich kenne den Unterschied ) vor mir sind? Ich versuche das halt grad rauszufinden ohne diverse Rahmen wieder zurückschicken zu müssen. Muss doch Leute geben, die eine SRAM NX Boost samt 38er Blatt an diesem Rahmen verbaut haben. Äh, naja, wahrscheinlich eher nicht.
> Versuch ichs mal noch im Trek Procaliber Thread.
> Oder ich komme davon ab, eine Entfaltung von 8,67 m in der größten Übersetzung zu haben und begnüge mich mit 8,21 m.



Mal davon abgesehen das es bei SRAM Kurbeln keine Boost Kurbeln gibt, weil das über das / den Offset der Kettenblätter geregelt ist (3mm Offset = Boost oder 6mm Offset bei Non Boost) , wirds schon bei einem 34er Kettenblatt ziemlich eng (knapp 4mm bis zur Kettestrebe). 
Kurbel ist eine X01 mit 34er mit 3mm Offset. 
Innenlager ist ein Acros, montiert mit 1x Spacer wie von Acros vorgegeben.


----------



## uphillking (15. Mai 2020)

Sehr schönes Radl.


----------



## lupus_bhg (15. Mai 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hab mal ein 2020er in mein Album gestellt ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hier wird auch eins aufgebaut


----------



## Ritzibi (15. Mai 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier wird auch eins aufgebaut


Na dann viel Spaß. 
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt. 

Ich find die Farbe ist einfach der Knaller?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marcossa (18. Mai 2020)

Hier fahren ja auch einige das Chisel  Mal ne Frage zur Praxis. Sammelt das Bike bei Euch auch so fleißig Steinchen und Kiesel? (oder liegt das ggfs. am Speci Fast Trak Reifen). Auf den aktuell staubtrockenen Feldwegen hat man den Eindruck der Steinwurf fräst den Lack weg  ... mein etwas älteres Cannondale F29 / Conti Reifen hat das auf gleichen Wegen nicht so ausgeprägt.


----------



## Berrrnd (18. Mai 2020)

marcossa schrieb:


> Hier fahren ja auch einige das Chisel  Mal ne Frage zur Praxis. Sammelt das Bike bei Euch auch so fleißig Steinchen und Kiesel? (oder liegt das ggfs. am Speci Fast Trak Reifen). Auf den aktuell staubtrockenen Feldwegen hat man den Eindruck der Steinwurf fräst den Lack weg  ... mein etwas älteres Cannondale F29 / Conti Reifen hat das auf gleichen Wegen nicht so ausgeprägt.


welche komponenten haben kontakt zum untergrund?
könnte es noch an anderen komponenten liegen?


----------



## marcossa (18. Mai 2020)

Luftdruck, Lenkwinkel, oder vom Offset ... kein Schimmer. Mag ja normal sein, ist mir lediglich direkt aufgefallen und daher die Frage - ob andere das auch beobachten konnten.


----------



## Ritzibi (18. Mai 2020)

marcossa schrieb:


> Luftdruck, Lenkwinkel, oder vom Offset ... kein Schimmer. Mag ja normal sein, ist mir lediglich direkt aufgefallen und daher die Frage - ob andere das auch beobachten konnten.


Gibt wirklich nur eine einzige sinnvolle Antwort: Reifen


----------



## marcossa (18. Mai 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Gibt wirklich nur eine einzige sinnvolle Antwort: Reifen



OK, na dann tausche ich mal auf den Conti Raceking.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (20. Mai 2020)

hat jemand eine andere sattelklemme verbaut? welche? suche was farbiges leichtes  was ein bike ..


----------



## lupus_bhg (20. Mai 2020)

dr_chill schrieb:


> hat jemand eine nadere sattelklemme verbaut? welche? suche was farbiges leichtes  was ein bike ..


Die von Cruel Components wurde von @yellow-faggin verbaut, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## Deleted 531664 (20. Mai 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Die von Cruel Components wurde von @yellow-faggin verbaut, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



danke, sicher mit 30,9mm? laut specs sollten es 30,8 sein


----------



## yellow-faggin (20. Mai 2020)

dr_chill schrieb:


> danke, sicher mit 30,9mm? laut specs sollten es 30,8 sein



Jaa, ist auch vollkommen (0,1mm) egal da jede Sattelklemme, Sattelstütze und auch das Sattelrohr selbst Toleranzen aufweisen.

Cruel Components kommt in 30,9mm, auch in Farbe und wiegt mit Titanschraube 9,5g.
KCNC gibt es verschiedene Klemmen in 30,7mm, genau den Durchmesser aber meist nur in schwarz soweit ich weiß.
Die Originalklemme am Chisel ist allerdings schon sehr leicht, hat nur 12,2g mit Stahlschraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turzol (29. Mai 2020)

Moin!
Here is my Chisel project is being started. I just fell in love in that brushed chameleon frameset
I'm gonna to get under 9000g on that build, keep fingers crossed


----------



## Triple F (7. Juni 2020)

Kennt jemand einen Laden, in dem es noch ein 2020er Frame-Set in Größe L gibt? Bitte per PN melden  - Danke


----------



## mistermoo (13. Juni 2020)

2019er Set

Erste Ausbaustufe 9.1kg.


----------



## Deleted 426828 (14. Juni 2020)

lupus_bhg schrieb:


> Hier wird auch eins aufgebaut



Was wiegt denn der feine Rahmen ?


----------



## lupus_bhg (14. Juni 2020)

Harry_B schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn der feine Rahmen ?





lupus_bhg schrieb:


> 1434 g inkl. Schaltauge, exkl. aller Flaschenhalterschrauben und Steckachse.


----------



## yellow-faggin (14. Juni 2020)

Wobei man dazu sagen sollte, dass es bei dir ja der Rahmen in "S" ist.
Pro Größe größer kann man so ca. 70g aufschlagen, was ich so von meinem Rahmen, den anderen hier aufgebauten Rädern und online gefunden habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Juni 2020)

Triple F schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Laden, in dem es noch ein 2020er Frame-Set in Größe L gibt? Bitte per PN melden  - Danke


Das frage ich mich auch...
Für Infos bin ich dankbar.


----------



## Ritzibi (14. Juni 2020)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1064414
> 
> 2019er Set
> 
> Erste Ausbaustufe 9.1kg.


Schönes Rad, was ist das für eine Gabel und was wiegt die, wenn ich fragen darf.


----------



## s3pp3l (14. Juni 2020)

Triple F schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Laden, in dem es noch ein 2020er Frame-Set in Größe L gibt? Bitte per PN melden  - Danke


----------



## mistermoo (15. Juni 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Schönes Rad, was ist das für eine Gabel und was wiegt die, wenn ich fragen darf.


Tandell Bikes Carbon Fork

600gr inkl. Achse. Einzig eine mit interner Zugverlegung würde ich nicht nochmal nehmen. Hatte mein Cousin in seinem Epic HT für ein paar Touren drin und war ihm zu hart damit zu fahren, dann habe ich die übernommen.

Steht aber übernächster Woche zum Verkauf die Gabel, da jetzt ne Brain Gabel reinkommt, die ich über nen Freund bekomme. Dann ist die Stargabel übrig.

Vermutlich inkl. montierter Bremse. MT2/MT4 weiß ich garnicht mehr so genau.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (18. Juni 2020)




----------



## Hans (22. Juni 2020)

Hallo
Hab vor kurzem mein Cube Reaction verkauft und will mir demnächst wieder was neues fürn Winter aufbauen. Bin heute zufällig auf das Chisel gestoßen und das gefällt mir sehr gut und ist auch sehr leicht für Alu?. Passt auch zu meinem Fuhrpark mit Stumpjumper und Turbo Levo ?
Meine Frage : ist ein Alurahmen vergleichbar vom Komfort zu einem Carbonrahmen ? Und speziell das Chisel zu einem Carbon Reaction ?
Danke und schöne Grüße 
Hans


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (23. Juni 2020)

Gelöscht!


----------



## lupus_bhg (23. Juni 2020)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Dein Carbon Reaction kannste in die Tonne kloppen gegen das Chisel. Cube ist doch Kinderspielzeug.
> 
> Komfort bei Carbonrahmen? Das ich nicht lache, die sind ja noch steifer als Alu...



?‍♂️


----------



## Hans (23. Juni 2020)

?


----------



## Hans (23. Juni 2020)

Chisel DSW

was bedeutet das DSW ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisdielenbiker2 (23. Juni 2020)

D’Aluisio Smartweld: https://www.specialized.com/de/de/alloy-technology


----------



## Hans (23. Juni 2020)

Ok, danke ? 
Sie schreiben auch, durch diese Verarbeitung mehr Komfort, kommt er an Carbon Rahmen ran ?


----------



## Berrrnd (23. Juni 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Ok, danke ?
> Sie schreiben auch, durch diese Verarbeitung mehr Komfort, kommt er an Carbon Rahmen ran ?


sie beschreiben in dem text zwei dinge.

das schweißen
die verwendung konifizierter rohre

das schweißen mag neu sein, aber die verwendung konifizierter rohre gibt es seit ewigkeiten.
der unterschied liegt hier in der zusätzlichen möglichkeit des hydroforming.


----------



## Hans (23. Juni 2020)

Du hast recht aber meine Frage nicht beantwortet


----------



## Castroper (30. Juni 2020)

Kann mir jemand sagen was das maximale Kettenblatt sein kann ?

Für die Beachrace Saison brauch ich was größeres als 36t
Hatte das absolout Black oval CX mit 40t im Auge....das hat weniger Offset als die normalen boost Kettenblätter.
Danke schonmal


----------



## mistermoo (1. Juli 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was das maximale Kettenblatt sein kann ?
> 
> Für die Beachrace Saison brauch ich was größeres als 36t
> Hatte das absolout Black oval CX mit 40t im Auge....das hat weniger Offset als die normalen boost Kettenblätter.
> Danke schonmal



Die Frage ist, ob du die Kettenlinie Boost 51-53 dann noch hinbekommst.


----------



## Diddo (1. Juli 2020)

Triple F schrieb:


> Kennt jemand einen Laden, in dem es noch ein 2020er Frame-Set in Größe L gibt? Bitte per PN melden  - Danke



Wenn dir zwei genannt werden ... ich kenn da noch wen, der eins haben möchte


----------



## feedyourhead (1. Juli 2020)

Hans schrieb:


> Sie schreiben auch, durch diese Verarbeitung mehr Komfort, kommt er an Carbon Rahmen ran ?


An welche Carbonrahmen? Ein Ghost Lector ist bocksteif, andere wiederum sehr auf Komfort ausgelegt.

Der Chiselrahmen ist aktuell so ziemlich der leichteste Alurahmen und entsprechend weich.


----------



## turzol (3. Juli 2020)

Meins ist fast fertig. 
Gewogen - 8890g ohne Pedale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2020)

turzol schrieb:


> Meins ist fast fertig.
> Gewogen - 8890g ohne Pedale




.... und ohne Kette + Kassette ;-)


----------



## turzol (3. Juli 2020)

Die sind gerade montiert


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2020)

Und jetzt wiegt es...?
;-)


----------



## turzol (3. Juli 2020)

There you go


----------



## Diddo (3. Juli 2020)

Und reales Gewicht? Die Herstellerangaben passen fast nie. Allein die Front und Heckbremse können nie gleich schwer sein


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (3. Juli 2020)

turzol schrieb:


> Meins ist fast fertig.
> Gewogen - 8890g ohne Pedale



Unter "gewogen" verstehe ich "selbst" gewogen und nicht die Herstellerangaben...

Aber alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hans (3. Juli 2020)

Sehr schön. Werde mir auch eins aufbauen, unter 10 wäre schon schön, soll aber günstig werden ?


----------



## turzol (3. Juli 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Und reales Gewicht? Die Herstellerangaben passen fast nie. Allein die Front und Heckbremse können nie gleich schwer sein




auf einem solchen stationären Waage hat ihn nicht gewogen, aber die angegebenen Werte sind real. Sorry fur mein Deutsch 
Front und rear OEM Sram Brakes weight 218g at the same brake lines with 1500mm length. 
After I shortened them I didn't weigh them anymore.


----------



## lupus_bhg (3. Juli 2020)




----------



## Diddo (3. Juli 2020)

turzol schrieb:


> auf einem solchen stationären Waage hat ihn nicht gewogen, aber die angegebenen Werte sind real. Sorry fur mein Deutsch
> Front und rear OEM Sram Brakes weight 218g at the same brake lines with 1500mm length.
> After I shortened them I didn't weigh them anymore.



So all weights you posted were measured and not guesstimates from manufacturer? Looking at all those parts, I will likely end up with about 11kg to have a Chisel suit my riding style (and body weight...)


----------



## turzol (3. Juli 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> So all weights you posted were measured and not guesstimates from manufacturer? Looking at all those parts, I will likely end up with about 11kg to have a Chisel suit my riding style (and body weight...)



Yup, all parts including frameset were measured on my kitchen scale  You can easily end up under 11kg using good parts, especially with classy rims. I wanted  XT8100 but finally decided to put whole GX Groupset which is overall slightly lighter than XT and cost me less. There is still some room to strip >500g from weight, better crankset, lighter cassette which I am planning to upgrade in the future.


----------



## yellow-faggin (3. Juli 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Und reales Gewicht? Die Herstellerangaben passen fast nie. Allein die Front und Heckbremse können nie gleich schwer sein



Für mich fehlen da irgendwie auch noch Schläuche oder Milch oder habe ich die irgendwo übersehen?


----------



## Ritzibi (4. Juli 2020)

Ritzibi schrieb:


> Hab mal ein 2020er in mein Album gestellt ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Steht jetzt auch zum Verkauf


----------



## Tenderoni (9. Juli 2020)

CastroperJung schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen was das maximale Kettenblatt sein kann ?


Hi, hab heute 34 T (Shimano SLX + Gabaruk Direct Mount) bei 52mm Kettenlinie verbaut. Denke das ist das maximale, mehr geht bei meiner Kombi nicht.


----------



## Castroper (9. Juli 2020)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> Hi, hab heute 34 T (Shimano SLX + Gabaruk Direct Mount) bei 52mm Kettenlinie verbaut. Denke das ist das maximale, mehr geht bei meiner Kombi nicht.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1079598Anhang anzeigen 1079599




Hab jetzt nen 40er Oval dran....6,5mm spacer auf der Antriebsseite
Soweit keine Probleme....sollte für Holland reichen ?

Mit dem Standard spacer passt ein 36er ohne Probleme.


----------



## Tenderoni (9. Juli 2020)

@*CastroperJung*

Nur so aus Interesse: kannst du damit eine 12-fach komplett einmal durchschalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Castroper (9. Juli 2020)

Tenderoni schrieb:


> @*CastroperJung*
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse: kannst du damit eine 12-fach komplett einmal durchschalten?


Jap das funktioniert.

allerdingst ist bei mir die Kette zu kurz da ursprünglich auf 34t gekürzt


----------



## Tenderoni (9. Juli 2020)

OK, super. Dank dir


----------



## turzol (10. Juli 2020)

Camouflage-Chamäleon


----------



## Hille2001 (10. Juli 2020)

Könnte Mal jemand der eins in S hat die Überstandshöhe messen?


----------



## Berrrnd (10. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Könnte Mal jemand der eins in S hat die Überstandshöhe messen?


ob da was anderes bei herauskommt, als die geometriedaten auf der homepage vorgeben?


----------



## Hille2001 (10. Juli 2020)

Das darfst du mir gerne mitteilen ob die Geo Daten stimmen!


----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Das darfst du mir gerne mitteilen ob die Geo Daten stimmen!



Warum sollte sich das unterscheiden 
Meine Angaben für ein "M" stimmen auch praktisch genau überein...


----------



## Hille2001 (11. Juli 2020)

Es wäre nicht da erste mal das ÜH nicht stimmen daher frage ich lieber nochmal nach , wenn das natürlich Zuviel für die Herren ist entschuldige ich mich ,gefragt zu haben ....


----------



## Diddo (11. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht da erste mal das ÜH nicht stimmen daher frage ich lieber nochmal nach , wenn das natürlich Zuviel für die Herren ist entschuldige ich mich ,gefragt zu haben ....



Was genau meinst du? Die Überstandshöhe? Das ist so mit Abstand das letzte relevante Geometriemerkmal bei nem Mountainbike. Wenn man absteigt kann man es zur Seite neigen, wenn man fällt, fällt man nicht auf die Füße um mit den Eiern auf dem Oberrohr zu bremsen.
Außerdem ist gerade da eh immer etwas Toleranz durch Reifendurchmesser und Luftdruck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (11. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Es wäre nicht da erste mal das ÜH nicht stimmen daher frage ich lieber nochmal nach , wenn das natürlich Zuviel für die Herren ist entschuldige ich mich ,gefragt zu haben ....



Ich weiß zwar nicht wo dein Problem jetzt genau ist, aber es scheint größerer Natur zu sein.
Mit meinem Post und gleichzeitigem Nachmessen habe ich lediglich die auf der Homepage für "M" angegebenen Werte bestätigt...


----------



## Hille2001 (11. Juli 2020)

Was ein Gelaber hier gemacht wird um eine einfach zu beantwortende Frage 

Ich habe kein Problem ich hatte eine einzige Frage und die könnte man mir bis evtl eine durch die Blume etwas beantworten.

Sonst kam nur Dünnschiss und blöde Kommentare .

Wird ja hier Mode um den Brei zu labern


----------



## Berrrnd (11. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Was ein Gelaber hier gemacht wird um eine einfach zu beantwortende Frage
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem ich hatte eine einzige Frage und die könnte man mir bis evtl eine durch die Blume etwas beantworten.
> 
> ...


du solltest lernen richtig zu fragen!

aus deiner fragestelllung gehen die beweggründe/ die hintergründe deiner frage nicht hervor.

du fragst nach der überstandshöhe und wirst auf die geometriedaten verwiesen.
wo ist das problem?


----------



## Diddo (11. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Was ein Gelaber hier gemacht wird um eine einfach zu beantwortende Frage
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem ich hatte eine einzige Frage und die könnte man mir bis evtl eine durch die Blume etwas beantworten.
> 
> ...



Mein Kommentar war ernst gemeint. Überstandshöhe - falls das dein „ÜH“ sein soll - hat keine Relevanz bei einem Mountainbike. Erst recht nicht bei einem XC-Hardtail.


----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Was ein Gelaber hier gemacht wird um eine einfach zu beantwortende Frage
> 
> Ich habe kein Problem ich hatte eine einzige Frage und die könnte man mir bis evtl eine durch die Blume etwas beantworten.
> 
> ...



Ich versuche es ein letztes Mal als Zeichen des guten Willen, obwohl du dich ja anscheinend bereits darauf eingeschossen hast hier nur "blöde Kommentare" zu bekommen.

Angabe laut Homepage für ein "M" sind 760mm, bei mir gemessen habe ich praktisch den gleichen Wert.
Natürlich abhängig von Reifen und Luftdruck, worauf du aber bereits ebenfalls hingewiesen wurdest 

Warum sollte der Wert auf der Homepage für ein S mit 731mm dann nicht auch stimmen?


----------



## Hille2001 (12. Juli 2020)

Dir danke ich ja auch 
Aber was bitte ist an einer einfachen Frage wie hoch S ist nicht zu verstehen?

Es muss immer alles zerredet werden , eine mm Angabe hätte ausgereicht , kurze Frage kurze Antwort.


Ich will nicht wissen Das man schräg auf ein Rad aufsteigt, noch das alles auf der Hersteller Seite steht.

Wo wurde die Höhe gemessen , Mitte OR oder auf Höhe Sattelspitze , das unterscheidet sich sehr wohl.

Nein auf eine einfache Frage kommen da ganz komische Antworten nach denen ich nicht gefragt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yellow-faggin (12. Juli 2020)

Dann hättest du ehrlich gesagt deine Frage etwas genauer stellen sollen, weil wo die Höhe gemessen werden soll oder du sie normalerweise misst hast du nirgends erwähnt


----------



## Triple F (12. Juli 2020)

Könnt ihr einen passenden Steuersatz zum Nachrüsten empfehlen? Oder gibt es den originalein Headset bei Speci?
Ich weiß, dass hier oder in einem anderen Thread die (fast) passenden Lager verlinkt sind, aber ich benötige auch einen weiteren Konus, falls ich die Gabel tauschen möchte.


----------



## backcountrybonn (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

für eine Körpergröße von 168 und einer Beinlänge von 83 cm, welche Rahmengröße würdet ihr beim Chisel empfehlen? Laut Spezi-Seite liegt die Empfehlung bei S-M, und ab 165 wird ja bei Spezi eigentlich auch schon M empfohlen.

Grüße und Dank


----------



## Uzumaki (31. Juli 2020)

.


----------



## turzol (3. September 2020)

Phenom Pro Elaston Chameleon - perfekt match with the Speci frameset


----------



## Pitzi (15. September 2020)

Hier ist meins


----------



## Mupuckl (13. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,

hat wer schon mal das 2021 Comp in L gewogen ? Überlege grad Frameset oder komplett.... 🤔


----------



## Diddo (22. Oktober 2020)

Gibt es auch schon Chisel Framesets 2021 in aufgebaut?


----------



## JCDenton (23. Oktober 2020)

Diddo schrieb:


> Gibt es auch schon Chisel Framesets 2021 in aufgebaut?




Rahmenfarbe kommt bei Sonnenlicht besser rüber, die Handybilder sind bei Nieselregen entstanden.


----------



## me72 (23. Oktober 2020)

JCDenton schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1137665Anhang anzeigen 1137666
> Rahmenfarbe kommt bei Sonnenlicht besser rüber, die Handybilder sind bei Nieselregen entstanden.


Geile Farbe !
🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mupuckl (23. Oktober 2020)

Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## JCDenton (23. Oktober 2020)

Hervorragend, eigentlich so wie mein 2018er Chiselrahmen davor auch
Mir macht der Rahmen Spaß!


----------



## Poppei (20. Februar 2021)

Hihi, suche für meine Holde noch ein Chisel Rahmen in M? Jmd was rumfahren oder noch onlineshop Schnapperle? Grüße


----------



## Diddo (20. Februar 2021)

Poppei schrieb:


> Hihi, suche für meine Holde noch ein Chisel Rahmen in M? Jmd was rumfahren oder noch onlineshop Schnapperle? Grüße



Sei einfach froh, wenn du überhaupt noch irgendwo ein Chisel findest. Selbst die teuren Special-Edition Rahmen sind schon fast alle wieder verkauft...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. September 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mein altes "2019er" Specialized Chisel zerlegt und mir mit exakt diesen Komponenten auf Basis eines nagelneuen 2021er Chiselrahmen neu aufgebaut.

Seit dem steht mein XTR M9100 GS Schaltwerk immer ein Ritzel zu weit "rechts", also so als ob jetzt eine Unterlegscheibe drunter wäre und es immer den höchsten Gang um ein Ritzel überspringt (heißt man muss schon in den dritt höchsten Schalten, damit man überhaupt auf den zwei höchsten Gang kommt).

An meinem alten Rahmen hat es wunderbar geklappt.

Alles ist gleich geblieben, Laufräder, Kassette, Schatung: nur der Rahmen ist eben neu. Ein anderes laufrad habe ich schonmal probiert: gleiches Problem... scheint irgendwie am Schaltauge zu liegen, aber das ist ganz offensichtlich gerade.

Woran liegt es?


----------



## Hille2001 (7. September 2021)

Vielleicht muss da ein anderes Schaltauge dran!
Sprich der neue Rahmen bedingt ein anderes,Check das mal


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. September 2021)

Schon erledigt - musst doch noch weiter am Anschlag drehen... Hatte ich noch nie so.

Aber alles gut 👍


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. September 2021)

Inzwischen hat mein Chisel durch schwereren Reifen und 2021er XL statt 2019er L Rahmen auf 9,32kg zugelegt, vorher waren es 9,25kg.

Da muss es jetzt mal weiter abspecken, vll ein neuer LRS und andere Pedale 🤔










Und der Sattel muss sich auch mal in neuer Farbe zeigen 😉


----------



## Diddo (7. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat mein Chisel durch schwereren Reifen und 2021er XL statt 2019er L Rahmen auf 9,32kg zugelegt, vorher waren es 9,25kg.
> 
> Da muss es jetzt mal weiter abspecken, vll ein neuer LRS und andere Pedale 🤔



Dein Chisel wiegt 600g weniger als meins und ich dachte, dass meins schon gar nicht so schwer wäre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. September 2021)

Naja gut 10kg sind doch auch gut für nen guten Allrounder!

Ich denke an LRS, Pedalen und Vorbau müsste ich noch was drehen. Aber muss auch nicht.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (7. September 2021)




----------



## Mupuckl (13. September 2021)

hat wer das 2021 Comp mit den DT SWISS XR 1700er Laufrädern und kann was zur Gewichtseinsparung sagen? Bin grad am Grübeln über ein upgrade...


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (13. September 2021)

Die Originallaufräder wiegen etwa 2050gr hatte uch gewogen.

Dann kannst du ja die Differenz abziehen.


----------



## Mupuckl (14. September 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Die Originallaufräder wiegen etwa 2050gr hatte uch gewogen.
> 
> Dann kannst du ja die Differenz abziehen.


Danke.... dass schaffe ich noch


----------



## marcossa (16. September 2021)

Ich plane den Laufradsatz an meinem Chisel upzugraden, ist noch der ab Werk verbaute.

Sollte stabil und leicht sein, und natürlich nicht teuer 

Gibt es aus den Reihen der Aufbauer eine Empfehlung? Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (17. September 2021)

Xpedo TI Pedale sind da. Etwa 70gr weniger... werde weiter abspecken,auf dass ich in Richtung 9,00kg komme


----------



## Lutsch (2. Oktober 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Inzwischen hat mein Chisel durch schwereren Reifen und 2021er XL statt 2019er L Rahmen auf 9,32kg zugelegt, vorher waren es 9,25kg.
> 
> Da muss es jetzt mal weiter abspecken, vll ein neuer LRS und andere Pedale 🤔
> 
> ...



Wie groß bist du bei welcher Schrittlänge, wenn ich Fragen darf?
Bin selbst 1,86m mit 91cm SL und habe, rein vom Papier, den Eindruck das L zu klein und XL zu groß sein könnte.


----------



## HalleluYAH-Biker (2. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin 190cm bei 92cm SL.

Das alte Chisel bin 8ch in L gefahren, das neue in XL...


----------



## Diddo (2. Oktober 2021)

HalleluYAH-Biker schrieb:


> Ich bin 190cm bei 92cm SL.
> 
> Das alte Chisel bin 8ch in L gefahren, das neue in XL...



L fahre ich mit 1,78 und 81cm Schrittlänge, auch wenn ich mit 5‘10 am unteren Ende der Empfehlung bin.


----------



## Castroper (2. Oktober 2021)

Diddo schrieb:


> L fahre ich mit 1,78 und 81cm Schrittlänge, auch wenn ich mit 5‘10 am unteren Ende der Empfehlung bin.


Das Problem kenne ich, bin auch 178cm mit 81cm Schrittlänge.

Das Chisel fahre ich in M mit längerem Vorbau und das Epic in L

Funktioniert beides gut.


----------



## judyclt (27. Oktober 2021)

Lustig, zu der Sorte knapp 1,80 und M oder L gehöre ich auch. Bin bei L gelandet, da es mir in M doch irgendwie zu kompakt war.


----------



## Philipp666 (27. Oktober 2021)




----------



## Deleted 531664 (14. Februar 2022)

Chisel Expert 2019 in M fahre ich mit 1,78 und 83cm Schrittlänge – kommt mir manchmal bisschen kompakt vor. Kann ich da was machen? 

Noch was, kennt sich wer mit Laufrädern/Reifen aus? 

Ich hätte supergerne zum Frühjahr schmalere Reifen mir weniger Profil – weil ich meist nur auf leichtem Schotter/Waldwegen unterwegs bin, siehe Bild. Hat mir jemand einen Tipp? Soll ich gleich das ganze Laufrad wechseln wegen zB Felgenbreite oder so? Ich will kein Rennrad draus machen ;D 

So schmale semi slicks, sagt man as noch so?  DANKE !


----------



## TobiTheDuck (14. Februar 2022)

Ich hatte bei 1,78m/85cm ein Chisel in L, M wäre mir zu klein gewesen.
Außer längerer Vorbau / anderer Lenker, geht da nicht viel.
Evt. kann der Sattel noch etwas zurück (Knielot beachten). 

Die Fast Track Reifen sind m.E. schon ziemlich schnell, ich glaub du willst dann doch ein Rennrad (nein, Gravel) draus machen.

Insgesamt scheinst du dich bei der Größe und der Fahrradgattung vielleicht ein bisschen vertan zu haben.


Ach so, hier geht´s doch eigentlich um Selbstaufbau?


----------



## Deleted 531664 (14. Februar 2022)

TobiTheDuck schrieb:


> Ich hatte bei 1,78m/85cm ein Chisel in L, M wäre mir zu klein gewesen.
> Außer längerer Vorbau / anderer Lenker, geht da nicht viel.
> Evt. kann der Sattel noch etwas zurück (Knielot beachten).
> 
> ...


Quatsch, ich liebe mein Bike Chissel, soll nur bisschen schneller werden durch weniger Rollwiderstand. Längerer Vorbau wird bestellt und dazu vielleicht einen dezenten "Riser"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mistermoo (14. Februar 2022)

dr_chill schrieb:


> Quatsch, ich liebe mein Bike Chissel, soll nur bisschen schneller werden durch weniger Rollwiderstand. Längerer Vorbau wird bestellt und dazu vielleicht einen dezenten "Riser"


Vittoria Terreno Zero gibts in schmaler Version. 700x38, abhängig wie breit deine Felge im Innenmaß ist könnte der passen, ist halt fix. https://www.vittoria.com/ww/en/tyres/gravel-cross/terreno-zero


----------



## Hille2001 (14. Februar 2022)

das M ist wahrlich etwas klein,aber wenn du Dich wohl fühlst
ich bei 178/84 fahre Reach 435 und Stack 623 und habe da schon gehadert ob das nicht zu kompakt ist 

wenn das Knielot es zuläßt eine Stattelstüze mit Setback und ein längerer Vorbau, mehr kann man da nicht machen


----------



## Mupuckl (14. Februar 2022)

Habe bei 180 und SL 79 ein L. Die Fast Track sind bei Nässe sehr problematisch. Bin auf Conti Cross King vorne und Race King hinten in Protection und TL umgestiegen. laufen mindestens genauso gut, sind etwas leichter und haben viel besseren Trip. LRS ist ein Nehmen Evolution SL geworden. Den Vorbau habe ich gedreht.


----------



## mistermoo (14. Februar 2022)

Hatte ein 2019er in L bei 181 und 83SL, M wäre zu klein gewesen.


----------



## andi. (31. Juli 2022)

Hat zufällig jemand einen Rahmen in L abzugeben?


----------

